# Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Why can i not create network games from one PC to another???

It simply says "connection timed out" when I try to join a game.

It's driving me crazy...


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi cancon,

Did you _ping_ the IP address of the other computer to check if you've a response ?

Also, I've found this solution on EA games support site :



> 1. Click on the Start button.
> 2. Click on the Run button.
> 3. In the box provided type DXDIAG then click Ok.
> 4. This will bring up the DirectX Diagnostic Tool. Along the top are some tabs. Select Network.
> ...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you or the other person using a Router......???


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I am using a router, but I tried a direct connection with a cross cable, and that didn't work.

(I also opened all the necessary ports)


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll try that chicon


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood.......

The router or firewall ports can be a real problem for Direct Connect

I had the same issue and we tried everything to find out what was blocking it....Anti-Virus , Spy-ware protection....we never did find-out or get it working...well Online we did just passworded the game.

Anyway we are now playing together Direct Connect only because my friend changed ISP provider.


----------

